# JohnnyCNC eliminator bushings



## Rockytime (Jun 11, 2014)

JohnnyCNC eliminator bushings are mentioned on this site. What are they and where may they be obtained?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think he's made that model in a long time. His turn between centers bushings are hard to come by these days but classic nib carries a different line of tbc bushings.  

John's site is penturnersproducts.com


----------



## TonyL (Jun 11, 2014)

You can also try Constant at LazerLinez. I have several pairs of his bushings; quality is exemplary. He is one of our vendors.


----------



## Timbo (Jun 11, 2014)

They're a 3-piece set of tapered delrin bushings designed to assist you in applying CA to 2 turned blanks at the same time on a mandrel. Theoretically, the CA will not stick to the derin like it would metal bushings.  The tapered conical shape allows for use with many sized tubes.  I love mine and used them with every CA job.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 11, 2014)

I can make you some...


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 11, 2014)

Rockytime said:


> JohnnyCNC eliminator bushings are mentioned on this site. What are they and where may they be obtained?


 
Really?? Go to his site Penturners Products!.


----------



## WalkOn (Jun 11, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > JohnnyCNC eliminator bushings are mentioned on this site. What are they and where may they be obtained?
> ...


 
Really! That's a rude reply.


----------



## mark james (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to IAP Les!  Enjoy.

I have gotten some of Johnnycnc's bushings and have been VERY pleased with them (the cost is WORTH IT! I'm done buying cheap toys).  I have not used/ordered those from Constant, which I believe (folks, correct me if I'm wrong) are now also available from ClassicNib.  They look equally good.

Both should do you fine!  I'm not the most experienced turner, but whenever I can TBC...  I do!

Be well!  Have FUN!


----------



## kovalcik (Jun 11, 2014)

Woodturningz sells a similar product that works well.  I think a few other places are carrying them also.

Synthetic Bushings for Glue Finishing - WoodTurningz


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Brian,
I can also make them in my small machine shop if I know what they are like.
Thanks for the offer.
Les


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks all for the informmation.
Les


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2014)

TonyL said:


> You can also try Constant at LazerLinez. I have several pairs of his bushings; quality is exemplary. He is one of our vendors.


These are the TBC bushings carried by Classic Nib.  I also have a few of them.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 12, 2014)

You can also just make your own with a bit of UHMW or plastic cutting board.  It only takes a minute.


----------



## Woodkiller (Jun 12, 2014)

I made mine from a grab bag of uhmw I got from woodcraft. You can do different colors for different styles.


----------



## MaderaTurner (Feb 26, 2018)

Is Johnny CNC still making TBC Bushings? I went to the link on this page and it is all ads for other sites. ????  I am wanting to start turning pens and do not want to use a mandrel and understand Johnny CNC is the man to get them from.  Thanks


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 26, 2018)

I have been very happy with the bushings from Brian Nikitas.  Accuracy and durability are his strengths and they are reasonable.  He also has adapter bushings which allow the use existing bushings.  I really like his 7mm TBC bushings which I use alot.  Thanks Brian.

TBCBushings.com
Gordon


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 26, 2018)

If you look at the bottom of the page when trying the link, it says the site is available for sale.   Johnny has not been active in making things for a number of years,

His TBC bushings were so tight tolerance you would push out the first bushing when inserting the second.

I still have a few in use.


----------



## cseymour (Feb 26, 2018)

+1 vote for Brian at TBCBushings 
Good prices, great service and bushings are fantastic.
He made me a couple sets for a Compson kit.
Fantastic

Cheers.

Chris


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MaderaTurner (Feb 26, 2018)

Great Thanks


----------

